# Automator et commande shell



## Raoul Simpson (31 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

pour simplifier la vie de mes utilisateurs qui ne sont pas familier avec l'utilisation des commandes, j'essaye d'utiliser automator, mais je sèche complétement.

Mes utilisateurs doivent valider des fichiers .xml, en fonction d'un fichier .xsd

La ligne de commande est assez simple 
#xmllint -noout -schema Desktop/toto.xsd Desktop/tata.xml

toto.xsd ne change jamais, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tata.xml

Dans lidéal, j'aimerai que l'utilisateur glisse le fichier xml sur "xmllint.app" (comme pour renommer un fichier par exemple) et que le résultat s'affiche dans la console.

J'ai donc deux problèmes. 
Je me demande si il est possible de faire cela sans changer le nom du .xml  ?
Comment faire apparaitre le résultat dans le terminal (ouvrir le terminal) ?


Pour le 1er cas, au pire, je renomme le fichier xml avant de le passer à la moulinette. mais pour le moment, je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre le terminal :hein:

Merci


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2013)

Tu pourrais aussi bien faire apparaître le résultat dans un éditeur de texte avec, ou non, sauvegarde intermédiaire.

Ex :
	
	



```
xmllint -noout -schema Desktop/toto.xsd Desktop/tata.xml | open -f -a Textedit
```
ou
	
	



```
xmllint -noout -schema Desktop/toto.xsd Desktop/tata.xml > ~/Documents/xxxx.txt ; open -a Textedit ~/Documents/xxxx.txt
```

Par ailleurs, tu peux utiliser Automator ou AppleScript aussi bien.


----------



## Raoul Simpson (31 Mai 2013)

J'ai réussi a faire apparaitre la console (ou Textedit, c'est pas génant), le problème c'est que le résultat de la commande n'apparait pas.

Ca ne me suprend pas trop vu que je glisse tata.xml sur "xmllint.app" mais vu que tata.xml est déjà dans la commande, ça bug.

Bon, je verrais ça lundi car ma semaine est finie


----------

